# Batman Brakelight!!



## DarkNight (Nov 26, 2011)

About a month ago, I got around to plasti-dipping my 3rd brake light, and finally got to posting some pictures. I can't believe how awesome it looks. The pictures do not do it justice. Enjoy!


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

That's very nice! Great job!!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Haha that's sweet!


 Sent with iLove


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Whaaaaat. lol thats sweet.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That's awesome


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I had a spiderman one. It would shoot webs when I'd brake. 


Horrible idea.

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## MamaCruze (Apr 12, 2014)

my oldest son would love that!


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Great job....now we need a write up.


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

That is BA. Did you print out the logo sized just right and dip around it?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Nah, nah, nah, BATMAN!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Surprisingly, that is, awesome.


----------



## Prevostallison (May 13, 2013)

Nice saskatchewan rough rider logo.. I'm from sask, too. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

